# Fool almost turned into road kill



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/merging-fail-motorcyclists-collides-truck-133052709.html


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 9, 2015)

not good! Road rash is awful, he is fortunate to have left with his life. Almost looked like the guy was on a string attached to the truck


----------

